# GENTOO安装xorg加载设备失败

## x-zero5

[code]#Xorg -configure

list of video drivers:

ati

fgirx

radeon

(EE)failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so:librm_radeon.so

:cannot open shared object file :no such file or directory

(II)unloadmodule :"radeon"

(II)unloading radeon

(EE)failed to load module "radeon" (loader failed,7)

(WW)falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II)loading pcs database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

NO devices to configure . configuration failed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[code]#nano -w /etc/mank.conf

CFLACS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLACS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

LINGAS="zh_CN"

USE="-qt4 -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal xorg"Last edited by x-zero5 on Thu Jun 21, 2012 3:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## x-zero5

emerge linux-firmware后怎么

在firmware blobs中加入

[code]radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin

编译内核

报错

make[1]: ***no rule to make target 'firmware/radeon/BARTS_mc.bin', needed by

 'firmware/radeon/BARTS_mc.bin.gen.o', stop

make:***[firmware] ERROR 2

----------

